# Wrapping and labeling soap???



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been making and selling goat milk soap for some time now locally. Mainly to friends and family and at a couple shops owned by family. I'm ready to start "pushing" my little soap business to the next level and start marketing it a bit more. I need some ideas for good wrapping and labeling. Up to now I have made my labels with business cards, info on both sides, and folded in half like a gift card. These had a whole punched in the corner and were tied to the bar with a piece of twine. Gift style/ criss-cross and tied in a little knot. (I posted a picture from some Christmas soap items I had available.) This is cute but it doesn't pack and ship well and it is pretty time consuming. I'm looking for something cute, economical, and quick and that will stack nicely in boxes. I've thought of the cello bags but I've been afraid that these won't allow the soap to "breath" enough. ??? I've also thought of sticky labels that stick right onto the bar but I'm afraid they will fall off. Any ideas? What do you other soap makers use for wrapping and labels?? Thanks so much.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine get wrapped in papers.....like hundreds, no thousands of little Christmas packages. LOL Then I use stick on labels that wrap around two sides.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I package similarly to Kathy, but I print right on the paper. My spacing is specific to fit my bars so that when I wrap like a present, product name, logo, etc are on the front, ingredients are on the side, and contact info is on the back.

Very pretty packaging, Jennifer.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Wrapped in scrapbook paper like gift and then secured with a cigar label.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

For the last 5 years I have shrink wrapped my bars. It is less time consuming then wrapping and still looks nice. I print my labels on a business card that gets shrink wrapped with the bar. I am doing such a large volume now though that the shrink wrap is too time consuming and am moving to 3/4 open ended pre-printed boxes now.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jennifer,
I love your label. I was shocked because it is the same logo a company here uses that I have admired for ages. the company is called "Whatever floats your goat"

I use a breathable plastic, then put my sticker on the front.


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your info. 

Kami- Really....my brother found that little picture of the goat in the tub. He looked and looked and could not find a copyright or anything like that. So we used it. I added some bubbles and such. Then of course the wording. I have a new farm logo that I'm using on my soap labels now. I designed it myself. I drew it by hand then my brother put it together on the computer for me. 

Can you tell me about this "breathable plastic" you use?? What is it and where do you get it?

So ladies...these are my new labels. Except there was a small change. In place of "made the old-fashioned way" they say "Handcrafted on the farm." They are on a peel and stick label. Now to just make a decision on what kind of wrapping to use. Paper wrapping...paper sleeves...shrink wrap....cello bags.... :/ One step closer. Decisions decisions!


----------

